# Let's Play a Game: Fursona Stereotypes



## butchdutch (Jun 26, 2021)

*The rules are simple:*

Post what species your fursona is (or if it's too unique, you can put a general umbrella term like "alien") AND THEN post some of the stereotypes you associate with the person's fursona from the previous reply is. Feel free to keep coming back to this thread, just make sure to bring a good variety of stereotypes about other fursonas, too.
Feel free to include NSFW stereotypes, but make sure the person who's fursona you're writing a stereotype for isn't underage, and be very general. (things like "cute butts" or "are bottoms" is pretty tame.)
*
EXAMPLE:*

*person 1:* I'm a *wolf**
[insert stereotypes about ___ here]

*person 2:* I'm a bird of prey
[insert stereotypes about *wolf** here]

.... and so on and so forth.

I'll go first!

My fursona is a Doberman Pinscher.

A stereotype I see with horse fursonas is that theyre usually the strong, silent type.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm an opinicus! (or just 'gryphon' will do if that's too big a leap)

One of the assumptions about dobies that I've heard seems to be that they're all the 'stern unfeeling types' only good for guarding. c.c


----------



## Buddy Mousington (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm a mouse! A crossdressed anthro mouse to be exact.

I didn't know opinicuses existed, but I looked it up. I'm told they have the head of an eagle, limbs of a lion and tail of a camel! Neat! The stereotype is, they also have the credit score of a liberal arts major so they're always on a budget.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm a dragon, or at least some aquatic variant thereof.

Do I even need to get started on the cheese stereotypes with mice?  It carries over to mouse 'sonas, even if the cheese in question is Cheez Whiz or Easy Cheese.  (At least Mousehunt recognizes fruit as another desired food for mice.)


----------



## butchdutch (Jun 26, 2021)

Once again, I'm a doberman.

I think there's a lot to be said about dragons and hoarding things... especially dragon fursonas. Whether its art or various other hyperfixations.


----------



## Band1t (Jun 26, 2021)

Just a Raccoon.
I think Dobermans are generally tough and more masculine. (I do believe it would be interesting to see a Doberman on the softer side of life.)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm a borophagus, or basically a big wolf dog thing.

Raccoons eat trash, which is disgusting, even if they wash their food before they eat it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

Scylla is a fox, who people confuse with a wolf due to her fur color.

I just presume it's a big wolfy dog thing instead of a borophagus.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jun 26, 2021)

Liuxing is a tiger. If we want to get specific, sometimes he looks like South China or Indo-Chinese tiger depending on how I draw him that day (that's a hint for any geographical stereotypes). 

Foxes tend to be stereotyped as being cunning or outright even portrayed as being tricksters in my cultures. Mostly malevolent.


----------



## Muttmutt (Jun 27, 2021)

I’m a Monster.

Tigers are either the biggest bullies or the softest sweethearts.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm a domestic cat

Monsters like to hide in people's closets or under people's beds and scare them!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm a maned wolf + phoenix hybrid :3

Cats are very lazy and prefer to be comfy in bed rather than doing anything else but to cuddle :3


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm a fox, who looks like a wolf due to my grey fur. 

You're a Phoenix, meaning you should be on fire right now.


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm a Turtle  - Tanya is a female name, a 16 yr old japanese american Turtle who wored round glasses, Pigtails and trying to be nerdy and cute and i can hide my head inside my shell when being shyful and walks normal but much slower than a turtle.

Foxes are very cunning as usual owo


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jun 28, 2021)

Maned wolf and phoenix :3

Tuuuurrrtttlleeeesss aaaarrreeee sslloooowwww aaaannddd aaaddddooorrraaabbbleee <<<33!


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 28, 2021)

Domestic cat and vampire bat hybrid (mostly cat)

Maned wolves are socially awkward and make loud noises to get out of situations that make them uncomfortable. Phoenixes make very rash decisions and are quite stubborn. When they're down, they always pick themselves back up!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm a dragon 

Domestic cats are quite snobby and spoiled, and vampires are all edgy Hot Topic middle schoolers with an identity crisis.


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 28, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I'm a dragon
> 
> Domestic cats are quite snobby and spoiled, and vampires are all edgy Hot Topic middle schoolers with an identity crisis.


60% Calico Cat / 40% Vampire Bat Hybrid

Dragons think they're hot shit and they're usually into vore. They hoard niche fetish commissions if their fursonas like they're gold and they'll bite your ass if you look at them the wrong way.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 28, 2021)

Domestic cat! (Perhaps Maine Coon but not set)

Calico cats--as far as I know, ain't a species but the fur pattern of tricolor(I'm never complaining, just for the viwers' info)--are known to be highly likely female due to genetics. However, let's admit we see more male calicos than reality tells us >w<

Vampire Bats... I don't have much infos but my impressions on them are... Oh they'll be weak under sunlight, be able to infect(more like convert in traditional sense) other non-vamps upon bites and will leave fang marks as scars... and... and oh right, they'll hate garlics--but those vampires I saw lately were having no issues at all on garlics xd


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 28, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Domestic cat! (Perhaps Maine Coon but not set)
> 
> Calico cats--as far as I know, ain't a species but the fur pattern of tricolor(I'm never complaining, just for the viwers' info)--are known to be highly likely female. However, let's admit we see more male calicos than reality tells us >w<
> 
> Vampire Bats... I don't have much infos but my impressions on them are... Oh they'll be weak under sunlight, be able to infect(more like convert in traditional sense) other non-vamps upon bites and will leave fang marks as scars... and... and oh right, they'll hate garlics--but those vampires I saw lately were having no issues at all on garlics xd


Oh yeah calicos are just a kind of domestic cat. I just love being specific. lol
He is as they say, "a unicorn of the cat world!"


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jun 28, 2021)

Im A turtle, But today i'm going slow with my long limbed legs and begans to hide my head again

Cats Are Very Cuuuuuuuuute X3


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm a shapeshifter, so feel free to pick any (or all if you dare !) of my species down below and have at it.

boar-scorpion (taur)
phoenix-peacock-griffin (anthro)
shark-orca-snake (fish taur ? lol)



KitsuneMaster20 said:


> Im A turtle, But today i'm going slow with my long limbed legs and begans to hide my head again


that means you always automatically win against rabbits and hares in a race right ?


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jun 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm a shapeshifter, so feel free to pick any (or all if you dare !) of my species down below and have at it.
> 
> boar-scorpion (taur)
> phoenix-peacock-griffin (anthro)
> ...


i did.

another upcoming webcomic idea is here already, we need a comic artist that might get a new webcomic for this summer.


----------



## butchdutch (Jun 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm a shapeshifter, so feel free to pick any (or all if you dare !) of my species down below and have at it.
> 
> boar-scorpion (taur)
> phoenix-peacock-griffin (anthro)
> shark-orca-snake (fish taur ? lol)



I'm a doberman.

Oh boy. A phoenix/peacock/griffin sounds like the epitome of someone who wants to show off. Either they really think they're "hot stuff" or they're trying to convince themselves or others!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2021)

butchdutch said:


> I'm a doberman.
> 
> Oh boy. A phoenix/peacock/griffin sounds like the epitome of someone who wants to show off. Either they really think they're "hot stuff" or they're trying to convince themselves or others!


Doberman eh ?
Perfect pick for a bully or thug or henchman in a furry world, change my mind.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm a Eurasian Lynx. 

The past person didn't say what they were so uhhhhh

You're cool?


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 29, 2021)

You're basically a leopard, but more smol and cute. You not only believe in Bigfoot but have met him personally.

I'm a snow leopard.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I'm a Eurasian Lynx.
> 
> The past person didn't say what they were so uhhhhh
> 
> You're cool?


Uh, oops, sorry I forgot. I'm like this :


PC Master Race said:


> I'm a shapeshifter, so feel free to pick any (or all if you dare !) of my species down below and have at it.
> 
> _*boar-scorpion (taur)*_
> _*phoenix-peacock-griffin (anthro)*_
> *shark-orca-snake (fish taur ? lol*


Lynxes (that the plural form ?) are pretty damn cute, I'll give you that



CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> You're basically a leopard, but more smol and cute. You not only believe in Bigfoot but have met him personally.
> 
> I'm a snow leopard.


I could probably wrap your tail around my neck like a scarf and stay warm cuz damn you be floofy


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm a Space Marine, I serve the Emperor of Mankind.

You are a mutant xeno, you must be CLENSED WITH HOLY PROMETHIUM FLAMERS AND POWER FISTS.









						Kill It With Fire! GIF by Matthew Ruiz | Gfycat
					

Watch and share Black Templars GIFs and Black Templar GIFs by Matthew Ruiz on Gfycat




					gfycat.com


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm a Space Marine, I serve the Emperor of Mankind.
> 
> You are a mutant xeno, you must be CLENSED WITH HOLY PROMETHIUM FLAMERS AND POWER FISTS.
> 
> ...


I bet you listen to this 24/7 while having eye-flashing-red special effects inside your helmet





Once again, I'm a shapeshifter :

boar-scorpion (taur)
phoenix-peacock-griffin (anthro)
shark-orca-snake (fish taur ? lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 30, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I bet you listen to this 24/7 while having eye-flashing-red special effects inside your helmet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guilty as charged.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm a blue poison dart frog

Space Marine, you say? Um, I never played Warhammer so I have no clue, except *checks a google image* you look brute and oh-look-at-me-I'm-so-tough


----------



## FayeBunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Just a rabbit here

I don't really know any frog stereotypes but most frog sonas I've seen (which is not very many) have been pretty tropical-themed with a lot of bright colors.


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Jul 1, 2021)

A salad leafeon

From what I've seen usually cute fluffy and innocentl
*doesn't know much about wabbits*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 1, 2021)

Domestic cat again

Probably down to earth, chill and content when surrounded by nature.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 9, 2021)

cervine here 

if it fits, it’s sits. Cats are liquid.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2021)

Has seen bambi a minimum of 3 times but its usually more.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 9, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Has seen bambi a minimum of 3 times but its usually more.


And I took that personally


----------



## Pogo (Jul 9, 2021)

Deers also tend to be increadibly forgiving óuò


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 10, 2021)

Curious for moar, am basically a frog

Cat: laaaaazy


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 10, 2021)

Maned wolf and phoenix :3

Frogs love to dance and be vewwy random :9
Oh wait the second one may be only for you <3


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 10, 2021)

_Puma concolor_ for my only self-insert character.

Maned wolf: Wants the cache of a fox character while having the escape hatch of not actually being a fox.  Phoenix: A little too fond of fire.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 10, 2021)

Maned wolf and phoenix again ^w^



O.D.D. said:


> Maned wolf: Wants the cache of a fox character while having the escape hatch of not actually being a fox.  Phoenix: A little too fond of fire.


OwO hahaha this is accurate xD
For both species :9



O.D.D. said:


> _Puma concolor_ for my only self-insert character.


Puma: you tend to paint your walls of a Single color (concolor)

And you like to go to florida's disneyland too! :3


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 17, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Maned wolf and phoenix again ^w^
> 
> 
> OwO hahaha this is accurate xD
> ...


Antient wolfie here. Hmmmm maned wolf and phoenix? Burning hot legs for daaaays!


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 28, 2021)

Whoops, forgot to go to second page so lemme fix that
 I'm a fox

I don't know if you meant ancient wolf or not. If you didn't, then I have no clue what an antient wolf is. But if you did mean ancient, I would assume you are a really old wolf.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm a maned wolf + phoenix

Hehehe a foxxo?
I suppose you like to dance! :3


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 29, 2021)

Striped hyena here.

A maned wolf *and* phoenix, hmm, what could it be... _really long, hot legs? _


----------



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 1, 2021)

butchdutch said:


> *The rules are simple:*
> 
> Post what species your fursona is (or if it's too unique, you can put a general umbrella term like "alien") AND THEN post some of the stereotypes you associate with the person's fursona from the previous reply is. Feel free to keep coming back to this thread, just make sure to bring a good variety of stereotypes about other fursonas, too.
> Feel free to include NSFW stereotypes, but make sure the person who's fursona you're writing a stereotype for isn't underage, and be very general. (things like "cute butts" or "are bottoms" is pretty tame.)
> ...


am a rabbit!...

We uh, are vore bait.


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 27, 2022)

I'm a dragon, a friendly blue dragon who's in permanent maternal leave.

A mix of Casper the Friendly Ghost and Figment from Journey Into Imagination, with his azure blue scale, huge baby belly with his belly button that just popped out an outie, but a great and funny fellow! 

He was an original character from the Spyro Reignited trilogy, or even in the fourth Spyro game in the future. His favorite dragon daddy is Magnus the Peace Keeper.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Aug 29, 2022)

Im a fox
(braces myself for the word most associated with us)


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 29, 2022)

I am a stoat. 

You like to "He He" like Michael Jackson?


----------



## Khafra (Aug 30, 2022)

Painted dog.


DrinkingVesper said:


> I am a stoat.


Oh, that's a unique one. When I think of a stoat, I usually imagine an elusive, but somewhat noble creature, distinct from other weasels. They're also deceptively fierce when threatened iirc.
Not sure about any fursona specific stereotypes, but it does give me this air of independence.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Aug 30, 2022)

I am a wolftaur

Not sure what stereotypes go with painted dogs...


----------



## Khafra (Aug 30, 2022)

Man, I know I didn't try particularly hard to be unique but still, that stings


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Sep 2, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Man, I know I didn't try particularly hard to be unique but still, that stings


I literally don't know any. I'm not trying to offend I just don't fluffing know


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 3, 2022)

I am a fox

Wolftaurs can bench press a lot and think highly of themselves.


----------



## bushvipergirl (Nov 11, 2022)

Actual literal stickfigure

Foxes are the physical manifestation of hyper.


----------



## MiwaKitsune (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm a fox!
We're apparently horny and high-energy all the time.
I completely debunk that lol


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

I am a horse
( not as hung as people think)


----------



## Gumboy-iguana (Nov 12, 2022)

Iguana
Horses are loyal and strong


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 12, 2022)

Albino gray wolf.

Iguanas are hungry boys that don't give a fuck.


----------



## Neoma_Ireto (Nov 12, 2022)

I am a Hyena/Coyote hybrid.

Albino grey wolves seem to occur often amongst anthros, regardless they are always powerful and majestic looking.


----------



## Dragon64 (Nov 12, 2022)

Wolf, even tough my profile pic is a dragon

I'm not that familiar with fursona stereotypes but hyenas seem like they tend to be punks


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 13, 2022)

Dragons are majestic and wise creatures, also dangerous and deadly
Pfp is a cat


----------



## Whimsiclaw (Nov 27, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Dragons are majestic and wise creatures, also dangerous and deadly
> Pfp is a cat


You probably either read warrior cats or watched a lot of anime as a kid and it's still a big part of your life. If not you probably just like looking cute.

My sona is a snow leopard!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 28, 2022)

Whimsiclaw said:


> You probably either read warrior cats or watched a lot of anime as a kid and it's still a big part of your life. If not you probably just like looking cute.
> 
> My sona is a snow leopard!


A winter loving heretic that likes to do cats things but in the snow.

Wolf.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 29, 2022)

I would say the steroptype for wolves is they are the "basic white girl" of fursonas. Everyone has one and predictably have at least 2 of the following; good boi personality, bad boy looks, blue or black fur, loners, tend to be dominant

Shark


----------



## ben909 (Nov 29, 2022)

"lives in the water, eats preyfish"

mushroom for this character


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 29, 2022)

you are a fun guy
(did you catch that? ) 
My other sona is fox


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> you are a fun guy
> 
> My other sona is fox


is foxy


Im a goth dog


----------



## Whimsiclaw (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> is foxy
> 
> 
> Im a goth dog


You're probably the life of the party and rock some sick outfits

My other sona is a chameleon!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 29, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> is foxy
> 
> 
> Im a goth dog


You spend a lot of time on social media and blame everything on Star signs

I’m a fox


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Nov 29, 2022)

Sodasats20 said:


> You spend a lot of time on social media and blame everything on Star signs
> 
> I’m a fox


Fox sonas are usually cheery and very loose

I am a fox


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 29, 2022)

Clever, sneaky and most likely want's to fuck Nick Wilde just a LITTLE more than the rest of us.

I'ma pull out another fursona: black widow spider.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

shes cute


im gothic


----------



## Servyl (Nov 30, 2022)

Big-eared sogga cat that a lot of people seem to want for a pet.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Elegant, expert hunter and kind of an ass hole because a cats a cat.XD

Dragon.


----------



## Servyl (Dec 1, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Elegant, expert hunter and kind of an ass hole because a cats a cat.XD
> 
> Dragon.


Oversized evil bad guy who breathes fire and destroys cities


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 1, 2022)

Servyl said:


> Oversized evil bad guy who breathes fire and destroys cities


Pretty much, yes.XD


----------

